
Request HN: OP indicator in comments - alpb
Can we please have some sort of indicator (like an icon or a different handle color) for the original submitter of the story when they comment in the discussions section?
======
kogir
I think maybe it makes sense for Ask HNs, but for general story submissions?
Occasionally it's the maker/author, but not often.

I'm genuinely curious - what would this add to most discussions?

    
    
      * Note: I no longer work on HN or influence its direction.

------
1123581321
Let's please not do this. I don't want people to be encouraged to submit their
own articles, and I don't think that AMAs need to be encouraged; they are
already plentiful.

------
msvan
If you're on Chrome, use this:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

------
codegeek
I think a different handle color is a good idea. For new accounts, it already
shows green. Perhaps use Red for indicating OP ?

~~~
afarrell
I think blue, black, or purple would make more sense. Red text symbolizes
danger, error, or badness in western culture.

------
akulbe
Agreed. I think this is an excellent idea.

